# Recherche Dévelloppeur pour application Iphone !



## Darwin21 (4 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour je recherche 1 dévelloppeur rémunéré pour une application sur IPHONE/IPOD TOUCH.

*- Logiciel dédié au grand public :*

° Intégration d'un programme en C++
° Création d'un logiciel fonctionnant sur Iphone

Me contacter : darwinn21@gmail.com

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Elesthor (4 Novembre 2009)

Tu peux préciser un peu ?


----------



## itens (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, je suis encore novice en programmation mais j'aimerai savoir si c'est possible de creer une application indépendante qui pourrait permettre a un utilisateur quelconque de regler le niveau de lumiere dans son appartement, allumer, eteindre, lancer sa chaine hifi,.... via son iphone ?
Bien sur en ayant creer au préalable un lien entre les lumieres, la chaine hifi, et un recepteur centrale et d'utiliser le iphone uniquement comme une sorte de telecomande? 

j'ai entendu dire que ca deja été fait mais si quelqu'un avait quelque infos pour m'aider ce serai sympa.


----------



## twinworld (23 Novembre 2009)

itens a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis encore novice en programmation mais j'aimerai savoir si c'est possible de creer une application indépendante qui pourrait permettre a un utilisateur quelconque de regler le niveau de lumiere dans son appartement, allumer, eteindre, lancer sa chaine hifi,.... via son iphone ?
> Bien sur en ayant creer au préalable un lien entre les lumieres, la chaine hifi, et un recepteur centrale et d'utiliser le iphone uniquement comme une sorte de telecomande?
> 
> j'ai entendu dire que ca deja été fait mais si quelqu'un avait quelque infos pour m'aider ce serai sympa.


message posté seulement 4 fois... http://forums.macg.co/app-store/application-de-domotique-des-idees-286545.html


----------

